# fatality :(



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

unfortunately, today both of my adult female gongylus died  Such a shock to see them dead...all I can think was that the temp was to high. Has been absolutley swealtering here today, and my room is VERY hot. The gongy are in a heated viv anyway, which is usually around 32c. This is the only thing I can think of that could of caused them to die. Is there any possibility that it could have been bad flies?

Here are some pix...I pinned them up to dry out







Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2005)

So you left the heat source on even though it was very hot in the room? I guess they overheated.


----------



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

yup, I always leave the heat on in there. I was out at from bout 7am, and didnt realise it was gunna be this hot today. Although, I though they could survive temps up to like, 40c, or so?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Aug 20, 2005)

hey,

that's ashame to see that but you manage to mate them?

Yeah that does puzzle me since I heard they can be at like 40 degrees celcius. Maybe just a sudden heat change got them, you know? Like temp shock like when you put fish into different water the temp change can kill them?

Did you have a thermometer in there so you know what the temp is? cause maybe they don't do temps to far over 40.

cheers,

Cameron, "Cammie" or "Cambert and Butler".


----------



## Samzo (Aug 20, 2005)

Aw man Ian, sorry to see that. Maybe you should have a dimmer thermostat for them, just in case of such an event ever happening again.


----------



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah, I was thinking that...once I have my new setup done I will sort a load things out for each species. The ONLY hot day we have in the UK, and its sux  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 20, 2005)

I doubt they would have died from overheating. My tank is on a gradient of about 50c (right next to the bulb) to 25c. The males seem to like the heat more, but the females will happily spend a few days inches from the bulb.

Did you remember to feed up the flies before feeding them to the violins? Were they from the regular source? Could it have been the males geting too egar to mate and causing them fatal damage?

Have you considered quaranteening the rest of them, just incase it was some sort of disease?


----------

